# Temp/Humidity Control for Curing Chamber



## bill ace 350 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thinking of building a small dedicated curing chamber in my basement.

Was looking at temp/humidity controls.

Anyone have any knowledge/experience with the following:

Inkbird ITC-308 Temperature Controller with IHC-200 Humidity Controller with Outlet, 10A 120V?

Thanks


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes I have, I built a curing chamber a few months ago, and I use both Inkbirds, temp & humidity.
Do yourself a big favor......."BUY THEM BOTH"
You will not be sorry, they what great and maintain temperature beautifully.
As far as humidity goes, so far there is plenty of humidity in my chamber with just a pan of water, so haven't needed the humidity controller "Yet".
But do buy both, I sure your gonna need it sooner of later, and I'm very confident that the humidity controller will work just as great as the temperature control.
If you do get them, and need some help programing, by all means send me a message. Programing is easy, once you figure out what the directions are saying.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks. I ended up getting both. Appreciate your response and off to help. Will be in touch if I need any help! Thanks again.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 27, 2017)

By the way, what are you using for chamber, (refrigerator)?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 27, 2017)

forkin pork said:


> By the way, what are you using for chamber, (refrigerator)?


Looking around for a mini -fridge for the chamber.  Until I get all of the pieces together,  I have some unheated rooms with proper temperature. If extra humidity required, will place product in large container with water pan/salt solution.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 27, 2017)

Not sure on the size of the rooms, and if that is the way you end up going for now.
You may need a humidifier, I find the water pan method only works for me in the frig chamber.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 27, 2017)

Should be ok. Used a fridge years ago in Texas, since then have used large Tote box with lid to dry pepperoni. The largest diameter was approx. 1.5 inch in natural casing. No problems in the box.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2018)

Controls got here today.....


Look very well built, instructions appear easy.

still looking for a mini-fridge...


----------

